# Which kind of serra?



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

My serra is mesaured about 4".


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

really sanch?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

red! sanchez!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Sanchezi


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Ya sen ne erefsiz bir insanmışsın! Bu balık senin mi ki? Göt! Yeter uzaklaş artık bizden ya!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm thinking S. sanchezi too


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like S. sanchezi to me.


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
I also think that´s a sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

calienteboyy, I have been getting complaints from the Turkiye Piranha Forum that you are copyright infringing on someone else's photos. Please do not use other people's photos without photo credit on ownership.


----------

